
ZkSNARKs and their application to Zcash - taariqlewis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcpKdg9wYuE
======
taariqlewis
Slides are here: [https://goo.gl/PHCMC6](https://goo.gl/PHCMC6)

